# The Karma Bus and its victims



## brokenbythis

Well, well, well. Lookee here. 

First of all I want to be clear that I would never wish harm or misfortune on another human being, I believe in the saying "you wouldn't wish that on your worst enemy"... But lately some things have come about that I want to share.

Firstly, my evil, nasty, hateful psycho MIL who waited until the ink was dry on my marriage certificate to dig her claws in. Not only to me but my poor SIL too... for what reason we will never know. She has said the most horrible, hateful things about us. Treated me like dirt, ignored my son when he was born (long story) and spread evil gossip about my SIL, Seems she has just been diagnosed with mid-stage alzhiemers. She now has nobody who gives a damn about her to care for her. I hope when she still has a skerrick of her mind left she will think about that fact I was a loving DIL until I just couldn't take it anymore and she burned her bridges with too many people. Good luck in that nursing home being cared for by underpaid illegal immigrants and being taken advantage of.

Secondly, my Ex asked me last week to spend thanksgiving with him. He admitted he has nobody to spend it with. I said no I'm busy, of course. So after all the years of being compared to his psycho female "friends", being dumped publicly on facebook for the friend of his daughter's he got pregnant, being told how worthless and fat and ugly I am, being lied to, cheated on and screamed at and humiliated, being told how I made his life miserable and why couldn't I be more like so an so... he has nobody to spend thanksgiving with.

_*KARMA BUS*_


----------



## LaQueso

brokenbythis said:


> Well, well, well. Lookee here.
> 
> First of all I want to be clear that I would never wish harm or misfortune on another human being, I believe in the saying "you wouldn't wish that on your worst enemy"... But lately some things have come about that I want to share.
> 
> Firstly, my evil, nasty, hateful psycho MIL who waited until the ink was dry on my marriage certificate to dig her claws in. Not only to me but my poor SIL too... for what reason we will never know. She has said the most horrible, hateful things about us. Treated me like dirt, ignored my son when he was born (long story) and spread evil gossip about my SIL, Seems she has just been diagnosed with mid-stage alzhiemers. She now has nobody who gives a damn about her to care for her. I hope when she still has a skerrick of her mind left she will think about that fact I was a loving DIL until I just couldn't take it anymore and she burned her bridges with too many people. Good luck in that nursing home being cared for by underpaid illegal immigrants and being taken advantage of.
> 
> Secondly, my Ex asked me last week to spend thanksgiving with him. He admitted he has nobody to spend it with. I said no I'm busy, of course. So after all the years of being compared to his psycho female "friends", being dumped publicly on facebook for the friend of his daughter's he got pregnant, being told how worthless and fat and ugly I am, being lied to, cheated on and screamed at and humiliated, being told how I made his life miserable and why couldn't I be more like so an so... he has nobody to spend thanksgiving with.
> 
> _*KARMA BUS*_[/
> 
> Good! I am still in the trenches and this is great to see.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

My ex husband (divorced over a year) asked me for money a few weeks ago. He appears to have been drained dry by his rebound girlfriend. 

Crying real tears over here


----------



## Pbartender

Anyone who claims that they know the answer's coming back again.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

The best revenge is living well. 

You'll know you are over her when you don't think so much about karma or her or her life at all. Gotta let it go before you get bitter.

Karma can take a long time. I have to move on - can't wait for that bus.


----------



## NoWhere

I can think of a stop the Karma bus needs to make. Not so much a stop as just run over her.


----------



## angelpixie

I agree, EW. Chinless has this talent for skating through any- and everything. I'm not going to wait for things to fall apart. They just may not. I have too much of my own life to live and enjoy (in between still being forced to deal with him. )


ETA: But that doesn't mean I don't get immense virtual satisfaction when something awful befalls one of the Exes of TAM. Muahahahahaha.


----------



## brokenbythis

Looks like the Karma Bus just got put in reverse, backed up and ran over him again. 

I went to pick up our son from his place and on the table were papers from the county child support agency. Not our county either, the county where the skank OW/baby mama lives.

She just gave birth - she must have walked out of the hospital and straight into the child support agency!! True love huh??? 

He has made no effort to increase his income. There is no way he can pay for his choices. Karma....


----------



## working_together

It's funny, I used to wish that the karma bus would hit my ex when we first split up, he basically started a relationship with a friend right away, and I was angry. Now I'm at the point of being indifferent, and it freaking took a long time.

And now I feel bad that the karma bus hit him pretty hard, apparently the grass is not greener on the other side.


----------



## working_together

brokenbythis said:


> Looks like the Karma Bus just got put in reverse, backed up and ran over him again.
> 
> I went to pick up our son from his place and on the table were papers from the county child support agency. Not our county either, the county where the skank OW/baby mama lives.
> 
> She just gave birth - she must have walked out of the hospital and straight into the child support agency!! True love huh???
> 
> He has made no effort to increase his income. There is no way he can pay for his choices. Karma....


I laughed at your karma bus description. Well, he made stupid choices, and we all pay the price for bad decisions.


----------



## Dollystanford

yah the karma bus just paid a return visit to tosspot too. Going out with someone for three weeks, pregnant and miscarried and dumped her?

Nice


----------



## Justadude

Karma Story...you never know how things will play out.

A friend of mine, a mild mannered quiet nice guy, was married to a evil woman who: cheated on him, blew $30k of his money on a trip to Vegas, turned their two kids against him, destroyed some of his personal property (baseball card collection, and more) only becuase she knew it would hurt him, destroyed him financially....and then several years later dropped dead in an instant of a brain aneurysm.

Not that you wish that on anyone no matter what they do, but my first thought when I heard the news was...karma!


----------



## NoWhere

I wonder if right before the Karma bus runs you over if you hear that Beatles tune "The magical Karma bus is coming to take you away!"


----------



## angelpixie

I kinda hope not. It might give them a chance to jump out of the way.


----------



## ne9907

heh
I would like to ask for the Karma Bus to hit ex, but I really don't!
I have not gotten angry or overly mad at him, I don't know what is wrong with me....

I am just numb and I do wish him happiness because I feel that if I send good thoughts his way then good things will come my way...


----------



## Cooper

I just love the Karma bus.....my ex walked out on me and the kids to be with her "soul mate". She went from looking 15 years younger than her age to looking skanky and haggard, she went from having lots of friends and an active social life to being an out cast. She went from a nice home and property for her horses to living in a falling down old farm house with a dirt floor basement and no garage to park in. Little miss sunshine has turned hateful and nasty, even toward her own family, her sister won't even speak to her any longer. 

I guess the grass on the other side of the fence wasn't as green as she hoped, seems like she landed in a mud puddle. lol


----------



## Pbartender

The look on the WWotMW's face this morning when she heard the judge say the words, "indefinite incarceration".


----------



## Jellybeans

What was that about? Indefinite incarceration?


----------



## Jellybeans

ne9907 said:


> heh
> I would like to ask for the Karma Bus to hit ex, but I really don't!
> I have not gotten angry or overly mad at him, I don't know what is wrong with me....
> 
> I am just numb and I do wish him happiness because I feel that if I send good thoughts his way then good things will come my way...


I hear you. Sometimes I really hate what exH did to me, things I did to him, things we did to eachother, actually and I could totally wish him ill but it's not my style. I found myself praying for him the other day. Praying that he finds peace and happiness in this life. 

I probably already said it in this thread but the thing about karma is that if someone receives something bad after they did something to you, then what did you do to receive the bad treatment? isn't that what karma is? That's why I don't really want to ascribe to those icky feelings.


----------



## Pbartender

Jellybeans said:


> What was that about? Indefinite incarceration?


The judge was informing her that if she was found in indirect civil contempt of court, that she could be indefinitely incarcerated, until she complied with the court order.


----------



## Dollystanford

I try to be the bigger person and not wish ill on him. But it's no good, I'm bloody delighted that his life is imploding. Serves him right


----------



## F-102

I once had an idea for a "WS's Karma Kit". On the side of the box, it will say "For when the WS finds out that the grass is not greener on the other side".

Inside, you will find a plastic mat with a large bulls-eye on it and a set of instructions. The instructions will say:

"When the wonderful, charming, fun, carefree and perfect person that you left your spouse and children for one day cheats on you, gets verbally, emotionally or physically abusive, forgets to tell you about the thousands of dollars in credit card debt, leaches off of you and refuses to get a job or even empties your bank account and runs off in your car...follow these simple instructions:

1. Hang bulls-eye mat at eye level on wall-preferably brick or cinder block.

2. Say out loud to yourself: "This never had to happen".

3. Bang head on bulls-eye.

4. Repeat steps 1-3 ad infinitum.


----------



## Sandfly

Love the title of your thread. It's so jolly and yet doom laden. 

A: "Oh the bus has arrived! that's good. About time. Which bus is it?"

B: "It's the Karma Bus, run for your lives!"

Any others?


----------



## Garry2012

I need a groupon for the Karma bus....it needs to hit several people in my life...haha. Exwife, exmil and exstep mother. But I agree, can't sit around at the bus stop waiting for a bus that may or may not come by. Live and be happy.


----------



## brokenbythis

LOL... I got my Karma Bus Groupon at a discount!

So it's hit my exH, exMIL (what a witch that old bag is) and I secretly hope it will hit my exH's daughter (kid #1 before me). Horrid little psychopath she is.

Yesterday would have been my 14th wedding anniversary. I didn't give it a second thought. Although around 9pm last night I started getting texts from the exH asking how my day has been, then telling me about how miserable he is, how he can't sleep, how he is so broke he has to get a second job now the OW has sued him for child support.

Turned my phone off.

Cry me a river.

The grass is greener?

KARMA BUS.


----------



## Garry2012

If I were ever to be there...I think I would seriously throw a party....a wild one lol. I passed what would have been 14th anniversary in August....nada.


----------



## F-102

brokenbythis said:


> LOL... I got my Karma Bus Groupon at a discount!
> 
> So it's hit my exH, exMIL (what a witch that old bag is) and I secretly hope it will hit my exH's daughter (kid #1 before me). Horrid little psychopath she is.
> 
> Yesterday would have been my 14th wedding anniversary. I didn't give it a second thought. Although around 9pm last night I started getting texts from the exH asking how my day has been, then telling me about how miserable he is, how he can't sleep, how he is so broke he has to get a second job now the OW has sued him for child support.
> 
> Turned my phone off.
> 
> Cry me a river.
> 
> The grass is greener?
> 
> KARMA BUS.


I would have said something along the lines of :"Thank you! You took a day that made me miserable and turned it into one of the happiest days of my life!"


----------



## Justadude

I go back and forth on this. At times I want the Karma bus to hit my XW hard, because she really deserves it. Then I think if it did happen, that it really won’t provide me any satisfaction. Yes they hurt us, and hurt us badly, but in the end they hurt themselves much more, and we are actually freed from a person who would do this to another (cheaters.) They have to live with themselves 24/7, but we can move on. Whether they realize it or not they are living life in the wrong way, and it WILL catch up to them at some point. I for one don’t want to wait around for that to happen.

More and more I’m thinking that the key to my happiness is to truly be free of her, and from her. Wishing her harm proves that she still has a bit of control over me, and I’m shooting for the point where I’m emotionally disengaged from the hurt she caused me, and can truly wish her well. I’m not there yet, but that’s my goal. When that happens I’m truly free (mentally,emotionally, spiritually), and have been completely healed from the damage she inflicted on me.


----------



## Hardtohandle

Justadude said:


> I go back and forth on this. At times I want the Karma bus to hit my XW hard, because she really deserves it. Then I think if it did happen, that it really won’t provide me any satisfaction. Yes they hurt us, and hurt us badly, but in the end they hurt themselves much more, and we are actually freed from a person who would do this to another (cheaters.) They have to live with themselves 24/7, but we can move on. Whether they realize it or not they are living life in the wrong way, and it WILL catch up to them at some point. I for one don’t want to wait around for that to happen.
> 
> More and more I’m thinking that the key to my happiness is to truly be free of her, and from her. Wishing her harm proves that she still has a bit of control over me, and I’m shooting for the point where I’m emotionally disengaged from the hurt she caused me, and can truly wish her well. I’m not there yet, but that’s my goal. When that happens I’m truly free (mentally,emotionally, spiritually), and have been completely healed from the damage she inflicted on me.


I agree with you wholeheartedly and hope the same for myself, but I have no issues with kicking her while she is down or pushing her in front of that bus if she is near me..


----------



## SepticChange

Lol I like these karma stories. I sometimes believe what goes around comes around and used to wish that karms wouls knock him on his a$$ but I passed the angry stage. He called me to see what's up yesterday and we spoke for nearly two hours. Poor guy is totally lost in life. He admitted that he lost himself during the last part of our marriage and not a day goes by that he doesn't think about what he did. He really did sound so lost and confused. I kind of felt sorry for him. My mother is a strong Christian so I asked her to pray for him. I truly hope he finds himself and what he needs. A pang of anger hits every now and then and I hope that he gets heartbroken like I was....if it happens though and we're still friends...I'll be there to talk to him if need be but not really sympathize. $hit happens!


----------



## philglossop

I wanted Karma Bus to hit XH a lot in the early days- and took some delight in pointing out failings accordingly.

Now I understand that was wrong. The correct way was to live my life correctly and happily. And the so called Karma Bus would hit him when I met someone new who was not connected to my home city (it's hard being gay in a city with a small scene). 

It's looking like that day has arrived and then some! Because, there really is no way back and way for XH to spread poison accordingly this time.

It's like knowing personally the Karma Bus has hit and guess what? It doesn't matter. Old life- pah!


----------



## Justadude

Hardtohandle said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly and hope the same for myself, but I have no issues with kicking her while she is down or pushing her in front of that bus if she is near me..


LOL!


----------



## vi_bride04

My ex decided to commandeer and drive his own karma bus by getting married less than 2 weeks from getting divorced from me to someone he knew a total of maybe 6 months. 

I don't have to wish sh!t on him. I'm sure I'll hear about his 3rd divorce in the coming years.


----------



## Garry2012

vi_bride04 said:


> My ex decided to commandeer and drive his own karma bus by getting married less than 2 weeks from getting divorced from me to someone he knew a total of maybe 6 months.
> 
> I don't have to wish sh!t on him. I'm sure I'll hear about his 3rd divorce in the coming years.


Yeah..thats great. Jumping into a new marriage so soon....wow. Jump into the karma bus and hit the gas!


----------



## brokenbythis

Garry2012 said:


> Yeah..thats great. Jumping into a new marriage so soon....wow. Jump into the karma bus and hit the gas!


Yep


DOOMED


----------



## philglossop

philglossop said:


> I wanted Karma Bus to hit XH a lot in the early days- and took some delight in pointing out failings accordingly.
> 
> Now I understand that was wrong. The correct way was to live my life correctly and happily. And the so called Karma Bus would hit him when I met someone new who was not connected to my home city (it's hard being gay in a city with a small scene).
> 
> It's looking like that day has arrived and then some! Because, there really is no way back and way for XH to spread poison accordingly this time.
> 
> It's like knowing personally the Karma Bus has hit and guess what? It doesn't matter. Old life- pah!


And a few days later, XH looses his beloved pub, all his money and then clicks back to default and blames me for it all.

Oh and it looks like I've met someone new- not so much as a Karma Bus as a Karma Double Decker.:rofl::rofl:

Ah well. That was quite a celebration we had last night.


----------



## Garry2012

philglossop said:


> And a few days later, XH looses his beloved pub, all his money and then clicks back to default and blames me for it all.
> 
> Oh and it looks like I've met someone new- not so much as a Karma Bus as a Karma Double Decker.:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ah well. That was quite a celebration we had last night.


I do love a good karma bus story.


----------

